# Audio / Video >  21.5 collu matrica

## Jurkins

Labs rīts. Tā nu ir sanācis, ka galīgi jaunam mazajam 22 collu filipam izbeidzās matrica... mehāniski, vardarbīgi. Biju jau nolēmis mest šo ārā, bet tomēr velniņš (santīmpisējs  :: ) bišķi urda.  "Zvans draugam" (gūglei) iekš LV neko nedod. Krievijā rāda cenu 3900 rubčiki, kaut kur Gejropā 45 eiras. Protams, ka netaisos nez no kurienes sūtīt. Vajag "palīdzību no zāles"  ::  Mož kāds var ieteikt uz kuri pusi LV paskatīties. Un pie reizes jautājums par pašrocīgu nomaiņu. Neizjaucu tik tālu lai redzētu, kas tur ir. Reāli?
Modelis TPM215HW01 HGJL02 REV.C1F

----------


## tornislv

Par matricu nepateikšu, bet kad man nosprāga 47PFL-kautkastur, tad nācās mainīt "mazerbordu", un to Rīgas Tadaiķu ielas darbnīca (autorizētais serviss) sūtīja pati no "filipsa", jo, ja pareizi sapratu, rezerves daļu stoka iekš LV nav principā.

----------

